
Hands-On: Looking at AR Game Dev Through Microsoft's HoloLens - Impossible
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/242441/Handson_Looking_at_AR_game_dev_through_Microsofts_HoloLens.php
======
sciurus
This was published in May of 2015; I'm not sure if that makes a difference.

